# Deals For Golf in Florida?



## LynnW (Oct 9, 2007)

We are going to Florida for 3 weeks next month and hope to play golf 2 or 3 times a week. Will be at Mizner Place in Weston on Nov 17 followed by Sanibel Island Nov 24 and then Marco Island Dec 1. Does anyone know if Mizner Place gives discounted rates to exchange guests? We don't mind driving 45 min or so from any of these locations to play at a decent course with reasonable rates. Hoping JLB will jump in here with all his Florida knowledge. Is there anything like Stand by Golf in Florida?

Lynn


----------



## JLB (Oct 10, 2007)

There are not many golfers here, but those few of us who are, and an occasional inquiry like yours have led to a few discussions.  I suggest you try the search feature to find those.

Given the timeliness of your situation, I would go to www.efloridagolf.com, right now, and click on Specials Offers>Florida.  I say right now because the first of the month has the most and it decreases as the month goes on.  What I am referring to is discounted four-round passes.  Most of their passes are good for 60 days, which covers your timeframe.

Actually I checked it yesterday for our upcoming January Fllorida trip.  I just did it again and it is already down to 48 courses, with nothing in SW FL.  Sorry, try the first of Nov.

SW FL has a lot of courses, but finding discounts in our timeframe is next-to-impossible, so we play with Rapmarks on their course (which we considerable ourselves fortunate for).

In November you should find some, and I know they have some Naples courses.

As for Sanibel, there is one course on-island that some resorts have preference into, as Sandcastles will explain.  There are another 120-plus courses within an hour of Sanibel.

Good luck and feel free to contact me directly to compare notes.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 10, 2007)

We will be in Estero in November and would welcome you to our course, but it is along way from sanibel and Marco, if you are willing to drive it.  Not the best course, but we enjoy it and it isn't expensive.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Oct 10, 2007)

Try www.ezlinks.com they have at least one nice course on Marco Island and two or three courses on Sanibel Island.  I have used ezlinks before and recommend them.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! I did a search and like JLB mentioned there was not a lot of information. Thanks rapmarks we might just take you up on the the offer   I have been out all day so I guess I'd better get busy and check out those 2 websites.

Lynn


----------



## JLB (Oct 11, 2007)

There's not many holes where you can grip it and rip it, if you can grip and rip it, but it is a good test of golfing skills.  It can be a very trying course.



rapmarks said:


> Not the best course, but we enjoy it and it isn't expensive.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 11, 2007)

Lynn, I don't suppose there is any chance you are staying at Hurricane House or Tortuga?  I know Tortuga had a Nov. 24 checkin through II recently.  They both have free golf for 4 people in your party.  You rent the golf cart.  Also South Seas Club on Captiva has free golf.

We are going to be at Hurricane House that week.


----------



## JLB (Oct 11, 2007)

I just searched for a NYP tee time for a week from today.  I believe the _Marco_ course (The Rookery) is off-island, in that stretch between I-75 and US 41.  It showed one Bonita Springs and one Sanibel course.

If you are experienced with EZlinks, if a regular rate is say $125, what does it take for NYP?

This was my first visit to EZLINKS and  I am surprised how few courses there are for Florida.



AllenWoodruff said:


> Try www.ezlinks.com they have at least one nice course on Marco Island and two or three courses on Sanibel Island.  I have used ezlinks before and recommend them.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 12, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> Lynn, I don't suppose there is any chance you are staying at Hurricane House or Tortuga?  I know Tortuga had a Nov. 24 checkin through II recently.  They both have free golf for 4 people in your party.  You rent the golf cart.  Also South Seas Club on Captiva has free golf.
> 
> We are going to be at Hurricane House that week.



We will be staying at the Shell Island Beach Club. I knew that the other two resorts had free golf but because we wanted 3 weeks in Florida I grabbed the first thing that became available. Had tried many times to get SW Florida in the spring with no luck. I didn't have time to check any of the websites today because I was on the golf course and when I got home the computer was down  I am going to call the resorts first to see if any discounts are available. It is more difficult when you don't know the area so I'm not sure I want to buy one of the 4 round packages without knowing where the course if located. Will have to spend some more time looking into it the beginning of next week.

Lynn


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2007)

Rates will still be fairly reasonable and deals can be had in november.  the rates really go up Jan. 1.  We get reciprocal rates til nov 1, unfortunately the weather is pretty hot until then and not so enjoyable playing.  At some of the reciprocal courses we can bring guests.  The recirocals start again May 1, we usually play a lot the first week of May and then head to Wisconsin where we freeze for a few weeks, then get hot weather.

I looked at the ezlinks site.  Old Corkscrew which is listed as Bonita Springs is in Estero on Corkscrew Road a few miles east of I75.  it would be quite a drive.  It is a brand new course and really upscale.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree there are not many courses listed on ezlinks. It looks like the courses on Sanibel Island will be fairly reasonable when we're there so now I'll have to check out the Naples area. 
BTW rapmarks which course do you belong to in Estero?

Lynn


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 13, 2007)

we belong to country creek.  it is par 61 (which I said i would never play).  It was $39 in high season for our guests, is less before Jan 1.  All greens and tee boxes were replaced this summer.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 13, 2007)

The only public golf course now in Bonita Springs is Bonita Fairways. As Rap has explain, all the courses have gone private. There is still Stonybrook which is located in Estero as is their golf course. Many of the golf courses are in Estero but are listed as Bonita.

Rap ~ Be glad when y'all get back so I can start playin some golf, haven't played since February.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 14, 2007)

Conch Man, heading down the end of the week we think.  high of low 50's and rain all week in Wisconsin.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks ~           Be lookin forward to see ya guys & do some golfin before Jim gets here ~


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 15, 2007)

LynnW said:


> We will be staying at the Shell Island Beach Club. I knew that the other two resorts had free golf but because we wanted 3 weeks in Florida I grabbed the first thing that became available. Had tried many times to get SW Florida in the spring with no luck. I didn't have time to check any of the websites today because I was on the golf course and when I got home the computer was down  I am going to call the resorts first to see if any discounts are available. It is more difficult when you don't know the area so I'm not sure I want to buy one of the 4 round packages without knowing where the course if located. Will have to spend some more time looking into it the beginning of next week.
> 
> Lynn



Lynn,

Did you go thru RCI or II?

frenchieinme


----------



## LynnW (Oct 15, 2007)

I booked the Shell Island Beach Club with RCI Points after noticing a sighting on timeshareforums.

Lynn


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 15, 2007)

lynn, I saw a sighting for next Nov at shell Point on timeshareforums, but couldn't get it.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 16, 2007)

rapmarks,maybe it's true that points can see everything!  I also got the Charter Club at Marco Beach with RCI Points after a sighting.

Lynn


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 16, 2007)

There are several courses near Marco to pick from.  We usually play the Links of Naples on US41 just off the island.  It's a short par 61, but it only costs $20 with cart, and is in really nice shape.  There's a longer course just across 41 from the Links (forget the name), The Riviera is farther up 41 into Naples, off Rattlesnake Hammock Rd, and the Hibiscus is about right across the street from the Riviera.  The last 3 run around $40 or so and offer discounts to Florida residents.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 16, 2007)

I am busy compiling a list of courses that are in our price range and I do have Hibiscus on my list. The other courses I have for Naples are Palm River, Golden Gate Country Club, Forest Glen and Glen Eagle at Bretonne Park. These are all in the $45 to $55 range. I am not quite finished checking all the websites yet. Sea Six do you know anything about these courses? 

Lynn


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd call about those first if I were you.  Palm River has a web site that says they are semi-private, and lists their area code as 941, which hasn't been our area code around here for about 7 or 8 years.  Last year Forest Glen went private when the development sold off the appropriate number of units to keep out the general public (except during certain low periods).  Golden Gate and Glen Eagle appear to be around, I just never heard of them or played there as they are further away into Naples.  Not much, just 10 minutes or so farther than the ones I mentioned.  There really are a lot of golf courses around here.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 17, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> There are several courses near Marco to pick from.  We usually play the Links of Naples on US41 just off the island.  It's a short par 61, but it only costs $20 with cart, and is in really nice shape.  There's a longer course just across 41 from the Links (forget the name), The Riviera is farther up 41 into Naples, off Rattlesnake Hammock Rd, and the Hibiscus is about right across the street from the Riviera.  The last 3 run around $40 or so and offer discounts to Florida residents.




Are those rates in season?
They sound pretty nice.  
A course like Stoneybrook wants $90 in season and I thought the rates were higher in Naples.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 22, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> I'd call about those first if I were you.  Palm River has a web site that says they are semi-private, and lists their area code as 941, which hasn't been our area code around here for about 7 or 8 years.  Last year Forest Glen went private when the development sold off the appropriate number of units to keep out the general public (except during certain low periods).  Golden Gate and Glen Eagle appear to be around, I just never heard of them or played there as they are further away into Naples.  Not much, just 10 minutes or so farther than the ones I mentioned.  There really are a lot of golf courses around here.



The courses that I found in Naples that should be less that $70 in Nov are
Palm River which is semi private
Hibiscus
Arrowhead
Golden Gate
I believe Marco Shores is public but I did not call for prices.  

Sanibel Island I found these for $50 to $60
Beach View
Dunes Golf & Tennis
Shell Point which is just off the island

rapmarks do you know what the rates at Stoneybrook would be for mid day in Nov?

I also found out if anyone is interested that the Bonaventure Courses do offer discounts to guests staying at any of the Weston resorts. Also for that area there are several courses listed with golfnow.com and also the pro shop at Bonaventure suggested that I try can-am golf. It looks like it is a Canadian company located in Quebec and they do have a lot of courses listed for the Fort Lauderdale area and they also have a US office.

Lynn


----------



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.stoneybrookgolffm.com/

Fee Category
(includes cart) Nov - Dec 2007
AM Golf Fee 7 AM $65.00
Mid-Day Golf Fee 10 AM  $55.00
Twilight Golf Fee After 1 PM $45.00
9-Hole Golf Fee 7 AM - 8:45 AM $35.00 (under 17) 7 AM - 12 PM

Stoneybrook is the most likely to have discount ads in the paper.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 23, 2007)

JLB Thanks so much   The rates were not posted on their website yet. Is Stoneybrook closer to Sanibel Island or Marco Island?

Lynn


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 23, 2007)

Lynn, Stoneybrook is a long drive from either location.  It is at exit 123 on I75.  Villages at Country Creek is also at that exit.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 23, 2007)

Lynn ~

Stonybrook is on Corkscrew Road at Exit #123 off if I-75. Its bout a quarter of mile East of I-75. Its a nice course that gets lots of play & they keep-it-up with regular maintenance.

Sandibel Island would be the closest as Marco Island is bout an hour or so away.


----------



## JLB (Oct 23, 2007)

Since DH plays, and you do not (I take it), you can drop him off and spend four-five hours at the Miramar Outlet Mall, across Corkscrew to the north from Stoneybrook.

There are a number of courses convenient to I-75, seemingly at every exit in that area, where developers have put in gated golf communities.  Hunters Ridge, where I usetoplay is at the Bonita Springs exit, south of Stoneybrook.  At some exits there are more than one gated galf communities.
- - - - - -
In a quirky similarity to Rapmark's course, I went in yesterday and our back nine is closed.  They are replacing the greens, after fighting them all summer.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 23, 2007)

I just checked the rate at country creek, it is $20 til Jan 1, then it goes up a lot.  
conch Man we are here.  If you want to play Wed, call us.  Ron wants to play,


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 23, 2007)

Call is on the way ~     :whoopie: 




rapmarks said:


> conch Man we are here. If you want to play Wed, call us. Ron wants to play,


----------



## LynnW (Oct 23, 2007)

JLB said:


> Since DH plays, and you do not (I take it), you can drop him off and spend four-five hours at the Miramar Outlet Mall, across Corkscrew to the north from Stoneybrook.
> 
> There are a number of courses convenient to I-75, seemingly at every exit in that area, where developers have put in gated golf communities.  Hunters Ridge, where I usetoplay is at the Bonita Springs exit, south of Stoneybrook.  At some exits there are more than one gated galf communities.
> - - - - - -
> In a quirky similarity to Rapmark's course, I went in yesterday and our back nine is closed.  They are replacing the greens, after fighting them all summer.




Not true JLB I do play! Not that well but well enough that I don't feel uncomfortable playing with most people. We do belong to a private club here. Do you think I'd be the one doing all this work looking for courses if I didn't play?    Anyway it sounds like most of the other courses in Bonita Springs are private and we're only interested in 2 or 3 games a week so I'm sure there will be enough choices. We don't mind driving 45 minutes or so to golf as we do it all the time when we're in the Phoenix area. rapmarks I will check with DH and see if he would like to try your course. He's another one who say's no executive length courses for him but the price sounds right! Thanks for all your help.

Lynn


----------



## JLB (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, short term memory loss.   Someone recently said they were looking for golf for DH.

My SW FL golf history is:

Lehigh Acres--When we first went to Lehigh Resort Club, they had a warm and fuzzy relationship with the Admiral Lehigh.  The first few time at LRC, check-in, and out, was at the front desk at the Admiral Lehigh.  

I never played on the course that was right there, which I recently heard is being abandoned.  I played at what I believe is called Mirror Lakes, a development cut into the former worthless swampland, which most of the Lehigh area was when the Lehigh Development Company started bringing in gazillions of sales prospects.

LRC lost the cozy relationship with Admiral Lehigh and Mirror Lakes, but Brian had an RCI outing or two, and there was a Pro Shop lady at Mirror Lakes that I hit it off with and she cut me a deal for open play. 

Next, I played at what I believe was called Bonita Springs Country Club, in town near Golf Villas.  I played there with a friend from Bonita Resort & Club, because his friend, the person he bought his timeshare from, had bought a townhome near that course.

Then, I started playing at Hunter's Ridge, again with my timeshare buddy and whoever else from BR&C wanted to go.  I was able to get that through efloridagolf, now esoutherngolf.  That covered a few years, up until the time they went private.  I liked Hunter's Ridge.

Then Pat and Ron came along on TUG, bought their place at Country Creek, and we have played there since.  

I chuckle at some of our adventures.    The first time we played there after our problems started with one of our neighbors here (A 70-year-old gentleman), I arrived at Country Creek with my buddy from home, to play with Ron after the Sunday group went out.  The cart guy met us at our car and said if we went straight to the first tee we could get out ahead of that group.

I called Ron and told him to hurry up.  My buddy and I hurried to the first tee.

As we waited for Ron, the Sunday group gathered.  A big mean, 70-year-old gentleman stepped forward and started chewing me out, telling me to hit and git, or get out of the way.  My buddy and I just broke out laughing, and he said, "You came 1500 miles to get away from (neighbor), and here he is!!!!"

Ron showed up and the Pro sent us to the third tee, to get in front of the Sunday group.  We did, and guess who was in the group behind us, hands-on hips, staring at us the entire round?  :hysterical: 



LynnW said:


> Do you think I'd be the one doing all this work looking for courses if I didn't play?    Anyway it sounds like most of the other courses in Bonita Springs are private and we're only interested in 2 or 3 games a week so I'm sure there will be enough choices. We don't mind driving 45 minutes or so to golf as we do it all the time when we're in the Phoenix area.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2007)

we just returned from playing with Conch man and Mrs conch Man rode with us.  Then we had lunch in our clubhouse.  We had a really good time.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 24, 2007)

_*Not only was it a good time, we had a blast! It was nice of you two to invite us for a round of golf, good times, & great eats at the club. Most of all, glad you are back in Sunny Southwest Florida for the season!*_  



rapmarks said:


> we just returned from playing with Conch man and Mrs conch Man rode with us. Then we had lunch in our clubhouse. We had a really good time.


----------



## X-ring (Nov 14, 2007)

> Tortuga ...  free golf for 4 people in your party.  You rent the golf cart.



Tortuga Beach Club provides free golf for up to six (6) people at the Dunes Golf & Tennis Club on Sanibel.


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2007)

One of my Orlando tee time sites just added a Sarasota course:

http://www.golf18sarasota.com
- - - - - -
Golf can be so cruel.

Yesterday in league we could pick our tees and our handicap would be adjusted accordingly.  Since I only lost one stroke by moving up a tee, I could hardly sleep the night before.  I couldn't wait.

Because of a quirk in the handicap system, I have a very low handicap, and was paired with the three best golfers, one a new-found distant cousin.

I shot the absolutely worst round of golf, in the worst golf weather I have every played in.  I was 17 strokes over the best round I have shot with them this year.

To add insult to injury, it is too late in the year to enter scores in the computer for handicap!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 16, 2007)

We will play with the Lynn W's on sunday the 25th, I think. 

Here are recent prices posted in the News Press
Westminster - $49.99 includes lunch, tax, drink, after 1 $30, no lunch

Eastwood $45, 1 til 3:30, 35, 3:30 on 30.

Heritage Palms, $60, after 3, $45

Majestic or mirror Lakes (Lehigh Acres) $35 til 3 with lunch and $20 after 3.

Lehigh Resort Golf club, $15 am walking, $12 pm, $7 cart fee, nine hole, $5 for 2nd nine. 

Stoneybrook $65 til 10, $55 til 1, $45 after 1.


----------

